# أسس تصميم المسارح وقاعات المؤتمرات



## EN.D (13 مارس 2013)

المســــــــــــــارح




1-خشبة المسرح:
يكون أرتفاعها من 1.05 الى 1.20 م عن ارضية الصالة واما ان تكون مستوية او بها ميول بسيط نحو الجمهور وتمتد داخل الصالة حوالى 4.5 م 

2- القاعة :
تخصص مساحة 0.75 م2 للشخص بالقاعة شاملة الممرات 
قاعة المسرح فى المشروع 0.75 * 500 شخص = 375 م2

3- رؤية منصة القاعة : 
اقل جسم تستطيع العين رؤية على بعد 15م هو 5 سم 


الخطوط البصرية



زاوية الرؤية


اشتراطات عامة لصالة الجمهور

1- الممرات :
يجب الا تقل عرض الممرات عن 0.90 سم ويفضل عدم وجود ممرات فى منتصف الصالة ويجب جعل الممرات متوازية وتكون تلك الممرات لا تقل عرضها عن 1.20 م .

2- المداخل والمخارج 
يوضع المدخل الرئيسي في الحائط الخلفي وعدد المخارج لا يقل عن مخرجين وتفتح الابواب الى الخارج ولا يقل عرض الباب عن 1.5 م .

3- السلالم والمنحدرات : 
يفضل الا يقل عرض الدرج عن 1.20 م ولا يزيد ميل المنحدر عن 1 : 10 . 

4- دورات المياه:
يخصص لكل 75 رجل مرحاض ومبولة وحوض لكل 250 رجل .
ويخصص لكل 75 سيدة مرحاض وحوض لكل 250 سيدة .




-5 الحجم الصافي للمسرح:
صالة المسرح تحتاج إلى حجم من 4.2م3 إلى 5.6م3 لكل مقعد، ولا يدخل في ذلك خشبة المسرح.

- 6عرض وارتفاع فتحة المسرح:
يكون عرض الفتحة من9-12م للدراما، ومن12-15م للموسيقى. أما ارتفاعها فيكون من4.5-6م للدراما، ومن6-9م للموسيقى.

- 7يجب ألا تزيد المسافة تحت البلكون: 
عن ضعف ارتفاع أرضية البلكون عن أرضية المسرح.

- 8عند تصميم المسارح يجب الانتباه إلى تغطيةالأرضية بالسجاد،:
حيث يعتبر من أفضل المواد الماصة للصوت، كذلك يؤدي إلى التخلص من ضجيج الحضور عند حركتهم داخل المسرح.

9- الأبواب : 
يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة المسرح بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى المسرح يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.




10- - الخدمة المسرحية خلف خشبة المسرح: 

- أقل مساحات للخدمة المسرحية خلف المسرح:
صالة التوزيع: 4.5م2، كشك الحارس: 2.7م2، حجرة أزياء المسرح: 1.5م2/شخص، حجرة الماكياج: 9م2، الحمامات: دورة واحدة لكل 6 أشخاص ودش واحد لكل ممثل له حجرة خاصة، ودش واحد لكل 6 ممثلين ليس لهم حجرات خاصة، حجرة النباتات الخضراء: 27م2، الممر: أقل عرض 1.5م كما يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى، مكان الانتظار على خشبة المسرح: 4.5م2، حجرة تغيير الملابس: 9م2، دكان المنوعات: 13.5م2، الإدارة: 9م2
- فراغ مناظر المشاهد الخلفية: باب التحميل أقل عرض له 2.4م وأقل ارتفاع 3.6م ، فراغ استلام المناظر أقل مساحة له 18م2 والارتفاع 6م ، مكان تصليح المناظر أقل مساحة له 9م2.

11- الفراغات الممهدة لدخول المسرح:

1- صالة مدخل المسرح: تتطلب مساحة قدرها 0.929م2 لكل مقعد ، وكذلك مخرج واحد لها لأقل متطلب مسموح به في قانون المباني ، كما يتطلب قانون المباني الأمريكي أبواب الصالة أن تكون مطلة على الشارع مباشرة على أساس أن يكون أقل عرض للباب 1.5م لكل 300 شخص.
2- الردهة: وهي المساحة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح، وتعتبر المدخل والموزع لغرفة حفظ الملابس وصالة الجلوس في المسرح، وتتطلب أقل مساحة 0.13م2 لكل مقعد في المسرح.
3- مكتب بيع التذاكر: يجب فصل المكتب عن حركة المرور الرئيسية للجمهور، ويتطلب شباك لكل 1250 مقعد في المسرح.
4- صالة الجلوس: يلحق بها مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الدورات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها، وتتطلب مساحة بمقدار 0.75م2 لكل مقعد للمسرح.
5- الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة للمدخنين وحجرة للماكياج للسيدات من الجمهور ، وتكون الحمامات للرجال بعدد 5 مباول على الأقل و3أحواض و 2مرحاض لكل 1000مقعد ، والحمامات للسيدات ، بعدد 5 مرحاض على الأقل و5أحواض لكل 1000مقعد.
6- السلالم: يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم.



قاعات المؤتمرات


يتوقف تصميم قاعة المؤتمرات على السعة المطلوبة للجمهور : 

- تنقسم قاعة المؤتمرات إلى : 
( أ ) القسم الامامى : " صالة الجمهور " 
1-بهو المدخل 
g]دورات المياه
3-قاعة المؤتمرات 
4-الاستعلامات 
( ب ) القسم الخلفى " منصة القاعة "

1-حجرة اجتماعات 
2-حجرة الرئيس
3-حجرة الاعضاء
4-غرفة الادارة 
5-خدمات 
6-ترجمة


شروط يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم قاعات المؤتمرات


- توزيع جميع المقاعد اللازمة للصالة بالكامل توزيعا موفقا بالنسبة لميول زوايا النظر الرأسية منها والأفقية بالنسبة لحدود فتحة خشبة القاعة . الحد الاقصي لبعد الفرد عن خشبة القاعة هو 45 - 50 مترا .
]

- اشتراطات توزيع المقاعد :

الميول والانحدار .
1-أقصى ميول لانحدار الصالة 1 : 10 .
2-المسافة بين العين وظهر الكرسي وظهر الكرسى 15 سم .
3-المسافة الراسية بين عين المشاهد وارضية الصالة 1.60 م.



·دراسة الصوت في القاعات :


1- الحوائط 
2- السقف : ثبت ان الاسقف الافقية غير جيدة فى توفير الصوت الجيد داخل القاعات (سينمات-مسارح – مؤتمرات ).
- قطاع خلال صالة ببلكون عميق ، توضح منطقة الظل السمعى نتيجة انعكاس الصوت من السقف الافقى .


----------



## سامح عمارة (2 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

